# Heathers Heavenly Pre Order - Aug 2014



## ShaneW (6/8/14)

OK this is what I have as a pre order for the 1st Heathers en route. Just so you know, the order was placed about 10 days ago and left the USA this past weekend. I'm using international priority as the shipping method. This is 1st time I'm using this shipping method so I am unsure on the exact landing date but I will keep you guys posted.

These are 18ml bottles priced at R120.

The original post with the flavour descriptions is here

@Mike_E 
Heavenly Tobacco	6mg
@capetocuba
2 x Heavenly Tobacco 6mg
2 x Heavenly Tobacco 12mg
@Silverbear 
Huntsman 12mg
Heavenly Tobacco	12mg
@Snape of Vape
Huntsman 12mg
@iPWN 
Heavenly Tobacco	12mg
@crack2483 
Heavenly Tobacco 12mg
Huntsman 12mg
@RoSsIkId 
4 x Heavenly Tobacco 12mg
5 x Temptation 12mg
@KimH
Waffles Blueberry 12mg
Atomic Grasshopper 12mg
@Vincent
2 x PB cookie 12mg
2 x Waffles Blueberry 12mg
2 x White Lie 12mg
@Stephen
3 x Huntsman 12mg
3 x Heavenly Tobacco 12mg
@The Golf
Huntsman 12mg



Note that Heavenly Tobacco is now out of stock in 6mg. we still have plenty 12mg available. This was a mistake on my part as I ordered way too little 6mg. I apologise to all the 6mg'rs for the inconvenience... this wont happen again.
The following is also now out of stock, all pre orders listed above are safe :
Huntsman 12mg
Heavenly Waffles Blueberry 12mg


----------



## crack2483 (6/8/14)

@ShaneW pop me down for 
1 X Heavenly T 12mg
1 X Huntsman 12mg
Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (10/8/14)

Hi Shane, I'm new to vaping and this site, could you please put me down for:

3 x Heavenly Tobacco
3 x Huntsman

All the above @ 12mg


----------



## ShaneW (10/8/14)

Stephen said:


> Hi Shane, I'm new to vaping and this site, could you please put me down for:
> 
> 3 x Heavenly Tobacco
> 3 x Huntsman
> ...



No problem... Thank you


----------



## The Golf (10/8/14)

Hi Shane sorry for the late post, id like some Huntsman if there is some available. 9 or 12mg?


----------



## ShaneW (10/8/14)

The Golf said:


> Hi Shane sorry for the late post, id like some Huntsman if there is some available. 9 or 12mg?



No problem. Got 1 x 12mg left, will book it for you. Thanks


----------



## The Golf (10/8/14)

Awesome thank you sir. Let me knw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/8/14)

Will do


----------



## ShaneW (13/8/14)

Great news guys... The Heathers has finally been delivered 
I will be working through all the pre orders and booking stock in this evening. 

I'll PM everyone on the list enquiring how to proceed as the Alien Vision order will be delivered next Monday and available on Tuesday. 

Those of you that have not registered on the site, please do so here all orders will be processed via the site. I will however manually create the orders for those who pre ordered. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Great news guys... The Heathers has finally been delivered
> I will be working through all the pre orders and booking stock in this evening.
> 
> I'll PM everyone on the list enquiring how to proceed as the Alien Vision order will be delivered next Monday and available on Tuesday.
> ...



Can they be ordered on the site yet? Or are you sorting these orders out first before loading what's left? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (13/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> Can they be ordered on the site yet? Or are you sorting these orders out first before loading what's left?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
I'll put what wasnt pre-ordered up on the site a little later, yours has been put aside. Let me know if you would like it now or if I should keep it for until the AV arrives. Either way, not a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> I'll put what wasnt pre-ordered up on the site a little later, yours has been put aside. Let me know if you would like it now or if I should keep it for until the AV arrives. Either way, not a problem.



Just looking at the other flavours, I might want one or two more 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (13/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> Just looking at the other flavours, I might want one or two more
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
No problem... the more the merrier


----------

